# Absolutely world's best 3.5mm to 1/4 adapter audio adapter



## Jtom94

While I can't afford $500 or 1k audio cables for my headphones I can afford to splurge if you can call it that on a badass 3.5mm to 1/4  audio adapter. The audio adapter I'm currently using is some cheap adapter I purchased form Bestbuy for like $1 or $2 a couple of years ago. If it's generally believed that an audio adapter won't make any difference than I'll probably just keep my adapter that I'm currently using right now. But if it does make a small difference I'm going balls out for this audio adapter. What are the absolute best ones?


----------



## sachu

Putting it plain and simple. You are wasting your money. Better off putting the money towards a pair of concert tickets.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





jtom94 said:


> While I can't afford $500 or 1k audio cables for my headphones I can afford to splurge if you can call it that on a badass 3.5mm to 1/4  audio adapter. The audio adapter I'm currently using is some cheap adapter I purchased form Bestbuy for like $1 or $2 a couple of years ago. If it's generally believed that an audio adapter won't make any difference than I'll probably just keep my adapter that I'm currently using right now. But if it does make a small difference I'm going balls out for this audio adapter. What are the absolute best ones?


 
  Which headphones?


----------



## Jtom94

Most of the time HD-650 for music and sometimes MDR-V6 for movies.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Shure HPAQA1, 1/8" female to 1/4" male threaded adapter.
  Sweetwater usually has the best price and free shipping
  I myself will order 4 at a time from Sweetwater.
  http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/HPAQA1/


----------



## Jtom94

Nice. I'll definitely order that. Thanks.


----------



## siles1991

I made a 3.5 to 1/4 adapter using rean and neutrik plugs and canare starquad. I have only used the adapters that came with audio technica headphones. When using them I noticed two things, they are prone to disconnecting unless they snugly fit and some of the adapters even after cleaning has some noise coming from it. Once I made the new adapter the noise was gone.


----------

